

ESA to actively help China with Chang'e 3 Launch - ccozan
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Operations/Helping_China_to_the_Moon

======
ccozan
Counddown here: [http://live.china.org.cn/2013/11/29/coming-soon-china-
launch...](http://live.china.org.cn/2013/11/29/coming-soon-china-launches-
change-3-lunar-probe/)

